# How Old Is Your Oldest Beer?



## tk75 (18/12/07)

Well I was @ the folks last night and went to the fridge to get myself a beer, unfortunately my Dad doesn't drink HB and so there is a limited choice, Hahn Lite or Crowny's, however it's free so I don't complain  ...anyway on inspecting the fridge's contents something caught my eye - a cooper's PET bottle. First of all I thought it must have been given to Dad from one of his mates but only one of his mates brews his own and I know he wouldn't give any to Dad as he too knows Dad wouldn't drink it so then I'm thinking surely this can't be from my first brew(I was given a cooper's brew kit last year for my b'day) and so I went and asked Mum and Dad about it and they were certain that I had brought it over!
So I craked it open, smelt it...smells ok, poured it into a glass and it was beautifully carbed and absolutely crystal clear. Now I'm no beer connosouir(sp?) just yet but it was a bloody great beer, not to mention the sweet taste of it being my own beer too B) .

I wonder, how long people have firstly been able to keep their beer for any period of time(without drinking it) and was it any good?


----------



## Fents (18/12/07)

I opened a bottle of extract IPA i made before i started AG. It was marked 9/9/5 so im assuming 9/9/2005.

Tatsed almost just as good as my latest AG's. crystal clear and beautifully carb'd.


----------



## amita (18/12/07)

maltaddict said:


> Well I was @ the folks last night and went to the fridge to get myself a beer, unfortunately my Dad doesn't drink HB and so there is a limited choice, Hahn Lite or Crowny's, however it's free so I don't complain  ...anyway on inspecting the fridge's contents something caught my eye - a cooper's PET bottle. First of all I thought it must have been given to Dad from one of his mates but only one of his mates brews his own and I know he wouldn't give any to Dad as he too knows Dad wouldn't drink it so then I'm thinking surely this can't be from my first brew(I was given a cooper's brew kit last year for my b'day) and so I went and asked Mum and Dad about it and they were certain that I had brought it over!
> So I craked it open, smelt it...smells ok, poured it into a glass and it was beautifully carbed and absolutely crystal clear. Now I'm no beer connosouir(sp?) just yet but it was a bloody great beer, not to mention the sweet taste of it being my own beer too B) .
> 
> I wonder, how long people have firstly been able to keep their beer for any period of time(without drinking it) and was it any good?




I am hiding a batch of extract stout that I made 23 months ago and drink a bottle every month,every time im surprised and happy and proud!

4 months to go and there gone,

cheers amita


----------



## chimera (18/12/07)

have a few tallies left of a honey ale I brewed October 06.

Not that impressive I know, but still worth a mention


----------



## bconnery (18/12/07)

About 18 months is the longest mine have gone. 
I've tried to put aside bottles from some batches, particularly belgians and 'bigger' beers, after having a similar experience. 
Took a few bottles to my folks place, found them in the "cellar" with the wines about a year later. 
An ESB, a bock and a porter...


----------



## pint of lager (18/12/07)

That's good news that you find your very first brew tasty. You must have done everything right. Many people find that after learning more about beer and brewing, their first few do have shortcomings.

Correct storage does have a huge impact on your brews. Cold and dark is perfect. If it has sat in your dad's fridge since you gave it to him, it has been cold conditioning.

You will find plenty of AG brewers will have some strong ales tucked away that will be over five years old. These styles develop with long term storage, whereas most other styles are better fresh.


----------



## benno1973 (18/12/07)

I still have a king brown of my second or third kit brew I ever did. I think that was around 2001. Believe me it hasn't aged well. It obviously wasn't that good to begin with, or I'd have drunk all the bottles! 

About 5 or 6 of those bottles moved house with me. Twice. Every so often I'd open one, smell the vegemite, pour a taster and tip the rest down the sink. Euugghh... Just one left to go now -_-


----------



## boingk (18/12/07)

Better result than my first brew! It was just done as-per-instructions using a certain maufacturers Draught and a kilo of corn syrup, both included with the fermenter setup-kit. Bleh :icon_drool2: 

Probably my record for storage so far is a paltry 5 months [Cascade Chocolate-Mahogony Honey-Porter, was excellent!], mainly because I started brewing in March and did so to make all of my beer until the odd six-pack in the last few weeks. With weekly university drinking games and bar nights, I couldn't hang onto much past the 2~3 month mark! 

I swear, the worst part about brewing your own is that you're always disappointed when you get to the bar.

Cheers - boingk


----------



## newguy (18/12/07)

I presently have about 90 bottles of a barleywine brewed in August 2006. I just brewed a Russian Imperial Stout to lay down as well.  The oldest beer I have seen is a RIS that an acquaintance brewed when his son was 8 or 9, to be shared with his son when he turned 18. I tasted it when it was 6 or 7 years old. I plan to do the same sort of thing for my daughters.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (18/12/07)

I made a toucan black (Tooheys Draught & Coopers Stout) over two years ago which were pretty ordinary. Went to throw them out last July - tasted one at shed room temp (about 10C) and thought - hello - these taste okay. Had a test taste again last night actually - a bit over carbed after sitting in the shed for two summers, but otherwise still a quite reasonable porter. Nothing to brag about, but very drinkable none the less. Hopefully will still be good in winter (saturday night football, black beer of any sort .. if only the Saints can win something ...  )


----------



## petesbrew (18/12/07)

I have a clear glass longneck of a Nelson Sauvin Pale Ale that I made in Aug '06, for my daughter's birth. Planning on keeping it for her 18th birthday.

I'll make sure I've got some backups, cos I reckon it'll taste like crap! :lol:


----------



## tk75 (18/12/07)

I didn't mention my b'day is in November so the beer was about 12 months old. I'm now going to put a few bottles from each brew I do away(cellared) for as long as I can keep them and as a few have said try them over a number of months.


----------



## devo (18/12/07)

The longest I left a beer for was approx 2 years which tasted quite good when I eventually got around to drinking it.


----------



## Screwtop (18/12/07)

I try to let them age I really do! . . . only bottle whats left over after kegging, most are sacrificed in the name of quality control.


----------



## warrenlw63 (18/12/07)

I've got some bottles of barleywine getting on to 8 years old. Not really tasting the best these days though.

Warren -


----------



## troydo (18/12/07)

i found an old K&K that must be 3 years old now... kind of tastes like olives.....


----------



## yardy (18/12/07)

what time is it now ?




they don't last very long around here........


----------



## reVoxAHB (18/12/07)

I have about 6 Old Bawdy barley wine from Pike Brewing Company, bottled in 1996. I have a collection of my own barley wines brewed around 95-96, too. They've been stored sealed in a box in a cool basement since then. I have a feeling I have some APA's stored away, too. Likely won't touch those, but the barley wine.. hmmm, would have to find the appropriate occasion to crack them <_< . Maybe a reunion with some of the guys I brewed with back then, who are familiar with the Old Bawdy and would appreciate it. 

reVox


----------



## Fents (18/12/07)

Thread reminds me.

I have a bottle of Coonawarra 2002 i should drink. Maybe roast this sunday.


----------



## reVoxAHB (18/12/07)

I reckon we should run out right now and each pickup a 4-pack of Thomas Hardy's Ale

Shelve it and revisit this thread in 10 years time for tasting comparison :icon_cheers: 

reVox


----------



## lagerman (18/12/07)

I started brewing in January 1983. Many years of Coopers with a kilo of sugar (until I saw the light). I made a batch of stubbies of Coopers Draught with a kilo of sugar for my 40th Birthday which was December 1988. I kept 2 of those stubbies in the fridge for 10 years and cracked them on my 50th Birthday in 1998. For a sugar brew they were bloody nice. Still plenty of flavour, a great head and a very drinkable beer for a kit made with sugar.
I have in my possession a long neck of "Macquarie Bitter Draught" from the original "Terry's Brewery" in Lithgow. The guy who gave it to me purchased it in March 1965. I am just waiting for the right opportunity to open it. I am guessing it will be off after nearly 42 years in the bottle.
I would think that homebrew stored in the correct conditions would last for years and years. With no preservatives and chemicals to stuff it up I think homebrew shelf life would be indefinate.
Cheers
The Bigfella


----------



## Katherine (18/12/07)

Gosh I thought I was lucky when I found my last chilli and kaffir lime leaf beer hiding... it was only 4 months old LOL!


----------



## floppinab (18/12/07)

Similar experience to some of the above.
Back when I was young and active  and doing KK's I'd do water skiing at a mates shack every summer. By the end of the summer I'd inevitably leave a few brews in his fridge. By the time we got back to them the following season they'd gone from quite average to very drinkable.
A rule of thumb I'd say the lighter beers respond very well to long term sub 5 deg storage if you're looking to smooth the rough edges off, although expect dimished hop presence in hoppy beers. I'd suspect anything more than that and they head off in the other direction!!!!
Darker, more alco beers are probably OK sub 20 degs and should go a lot longer.


----------



## pcmfisher (18/12/07)

I had some yesterday that was at LEAST 3 weeks old.  

I need more bottles, or a keg or drink less :icon_cheers:


----------



## Mercs Own (18/12/07)

I made a 10% stout that was drinking beautifully a year after I made it (it was a k&k) so good I drank the lot! 

I still have a six pack of my peach ale that I brewed in Feb 05 that is drinking just fine.

Many years ago I stored some long necks of Coopers Best Extra and Sparkling Ale under the stairs at home. Opened them five years later and they were bloody Beautiful. Gave a bottle of each to Glenn Cooper to sample and not long after (within a year) Coopers Aged Stout hit the market! Mind you it was only aged 6 months and had nothing to do with my samples...but it is nice to think maybe....


----------



## tipsy (18/12/07)

I always kept a bottle from each batch for 1 year.
I don't now because the majority didn't age that well.

I've had some Morgans Yukon Smoked Ale for probably 2 years, anyone want some? :icon_vomit:


----------



## glennheinzel (18/12/07)

My oldest unopened beer is a can of Duff that I bought in 1996. I doubt that I'll actually drink it.

The oldest homebrew that I've tasted was a mates 2yo Coopers K+K and it was pretty good.


----------



## danbeer (18/12/07)

The oldest beers I have are from my very second batch - a 2 can coopers stout made in about 1996!

They were given to my dad as an xmas present the year I made them. He stuck them in a cupboard and forgot about them.

last time I tried one (2 years ago) they were bloody fantastic!


----------



## Cracka (18/12/07)

yardy said:


> what time is it now ?
> they don't last very long around here........







:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Same here. My oldest was probably only 6 months


----------



## tk75 (18/12/07)

Mercs Own said:


> Many years ago I stored some long necks of Coopers Best Extra and Sparkling Ale under the stairs at home. Opened them five years later and they were bloody Beautiful. Gave a bottle of each to Glenn Cooper to sample and not long after (within a year) Coopers Aged Stout hit the market! Mind you it was only aged 6 months and had nothing to do with my samples...but it is nice to think maybe....



I found some Coopers Best Extra with a best after date of...03/06(I think that was the date, I did record it somewhere, hmm were are those notes... :unsure: , crap...can't find them.) Anyway when I drunk them they were a year and a half old and really, really good!! :icon_drool2:


----------



## Fourstar (18/12/07)

Oldest i have is still sitting in my wardrobe at my parents place. A K&K of muntons mexican cerveza (i think) Dated Feb 2003! 1 Slab of it left. Tastes like cider and a MASSIVE HEAD!!! 

They days when i thought brewing with as much Dex as i can grab and yeild mega Alc. Vol Beer with GREAT flavour. How wrong i was! <_< 

I think i might send them all down the sink and reap the bottles for some quality AG!


----------



## deebee (18/12/07)

I have a space under my floor boards for storing beer. I opened it up recently to store my xmas case entry and found a treasure trove I had forgotten about: a dozen mixed cleanskins I bought last year but couldnt bring myself to drink, a bottle of 2005 Thomas Hardys Ale my wife bought me for fathers day last year and three bottles of a big dark ale around 7.5% I brewed in June 2006. At 18 months old it is currently my oldest beer.

I tried one bottle and it was very good. Compared to my year-old tasting notes, it is basically a subdued version of the same beer, less bitterness, less aroma, smoother and better-incorporated flavours. It's probably just past its best, there is a touch of oxidation, but nothing disturbing. The remaining bottles will go down during the boxing day test.

The cleanskins are also slightly better than they were last year and it just goes to show that a $70 mixed dozen is not a bad investment if you have some room under your floor boards. The Thomas Hardy really deserves another year or two in the cellar.


DB


----------



## PostModern (18/12/07)

I kegged a weizen yesterday. Pitched yeast last Tuesday, so the oldest is 7 days. Despite my best intentions, I never brew ahead of need.


----------



## amita (18/12/07)

Rukh said:


> My oldest unopened beer is a can of Duff that I bought in 1996. I doubt that I'll actually drink it.
> 
> that can is probably worth a fortune!!!!!wasnt it allowed to be sold after the guys who own the rights to Homer Simpson got it banned from sale???
> 
> ...


----------



## sah (18/12/07)

Recently I found some bottles of K&K that I brewed in 2001 or 2002. They're drinkable but not flash.

Scott


----------



## glennheinzel (18/12/07)

> that can is probably worth a fortune!!!!!wasnt it allowed to be sold after the guys who own the rights to Homer Simpson got it banned from sale???
> 
> anyway hang on to it, might be a nice winner one day when you need it,



That's the one. I have to keep it at an offsite secret location.


----------



## Fents (18/12/07)

I see a trend forming. K n K beers go aight after a couple of months / years it seems.


----------



## bindi (18/12/07)

Sept 2004 partial, one bottle left, it was good fresh but not game to try it now :huh: bugger it, chill it and see/spew . :icon_vomit: 
Also found a few bottles from a Grumpys kit I did about the same time.


----------



## Simon W (18/12/07)

Rukh said:


> My oldest unopened beer is a can of Duff....


Snap!





My oldest brews are both Coopers stout, one from Dec04 which was K+K, 1 stubby remains.
The other from Oct05 which was a Can+DME+oatmeal mini-mash+S-04, 17 stubbies left. Two milestones, my first mash and my last kit. 
Both are pretty good now.


----------



## Belgrave Brewer (18/12/07)

I had some of my first kit beers hanging around for over a year. Put one of each in the fridge and had a crack. They were shitass!!!!! I tipped them all down the sink. :icon_vomit: 

I now always save 2 stubbies of each of my AG brews. A few are coming up on a year now so I think I'll crack them and see how they compare to my notes. Hmmmm...maybe tonight. :icon_cheers: 

BB


----------



## Daawl (18/12/07)

Fermenter basicly hasn't been dry in 6mth. Oldest I have is 2mth & only 3 tallies of that vintage. :lol:


----------



## Muggus (18/12/07)

A mate of mine and myself have hung onto the 4 remaining bottles of our original "Belgian Chocolate Ale", which was a recipe we devised using a Brewcraft Belgian Ale Kit, 1kg of Chocolate malt, some Cascade and Hershbruker hop teabags, and WLP550 Belgian Ale yeast. Only a 12L batch, was a bit meh at first, but after a year in the bottle it was sensational, possibly the best beer i've managed to brew to date. Which is probably why i'm hanging onto a few for the long haul! Bottled 13th November 2004.


----------



## axl (18/12/07)

2 months


----------



## Tyred (18/12/07)

Probably only about 6 - 8 months old. I've put aside some porter and brown ale (about 6 longnecks of each). I also have a Belgian strong ale and a two can which I'm also letting sit for now. Probably start sampling in winter next year to see how they are going. 

I also have some cyser that is about 2 years old and a couple of 1 liter swing top bottles of mead that would be over 18 months. Also some mead over a year old as well, which has been bottled.


----------



## beers (18/12/07)

I have a few tallies of a stout I made October 2005. It hasn't aged well at all.... well it actually tasted like shit back in 2005  2+ years haven't helped it. Oh well maybe 2008 will be it's year


----------



## Tony (18/12/07)

I have bottles of old ale that are about 1.5 to 2 years olt at the moment but have had beers sit for 3 and they were great.

I also have in my posetion 10 full bottles of 1999 vintage Hahn Millennium Ale and an unopened can of Tooheys Draught that was canned in July 1994. Im sure that can would be sweet necter if i opened it :blink: 

I did have a can of Duff but my parents tossed it after i left home in a clean up :angry: 

cheers


----------



## Muggus (18/12/07)

Ah good old Hahn Millenium. Still have one (I had more but I gave/drank them away) in the cellar. Saving her for 2009. Have a few other vintage Chimays, beers, and wines I plan to get stuck into that year too.

My girlfriends folks were clearing out their liquor cabinet the other day and happen to have a couple of British ales in there. A Badger Tanglefoot with a best before in 2001, and a Morlands Hens Tooth best before sometime in 1999!

Needless to say, I must give them a try, cause it looks like her folks won't!


----------



## kook (18/12/07)

I've tasted a couple bottles of 4 year old unidentified kit beer I'd made. It was terrible, but it was terrible to begin with.

Oldest commercial bottled beer I've tried was a 1979 Cantillon Framboise (tasted in 2006). Also tried Thomas Hardy's from '81, Courage Imperial Stout from '82 and a few lambics from the 80's. Oldest draught beer was an '89 Eylenbosch Framboise (tasted in 2005).

Has anyone tried Bass Kings Ale from 1902? I know there are bottles of it floating around on ebay. One of the UK ratebeer members cracked open a bottle at his wedding.


----------



## winkle (18/12/07)

A useful thread, I just looked under my bar and there are a few AG bottles over 1 year old hiding amid a bunch of probably infected K&K efforts that are well over 2 years old. I'll use protective gear to open the K&K but the AG stuff, two chocolate stouts and an Irish Red should be nice :icon_cheers: .


----------



## dr K (18/12/07)

I was given a bottle of (English) Pale Ale, I have left it in safe keeping at a mates place.
It is a Simonds Hopleaf, bottled around 1947, which I guess makes it sixty or more years old, it is quite ullaged and I imagine the taste is not dissimilar to licking cardboard.
I have very ordinary mead I made about 12 years ago and some RIS from 2002, apart from that my oldest beer is the ale (a tad sweet I guess) that I am drinking from the fermentor.

K


----------



## Whistlingjack (19/12/07)

I found a bottle when I cleaned out the shed a couple of years ago. I opened it and poured out a beautiful looking stout. Looked really good. Smelled ok.

Last one I made was about 1995. It was a Coopers K&K.

One sip and I brought up the last two beers and every thing I ate that day... :icon_vomit: 

It was terrible. I can't even describe the taste. As I remember, that stout I made was good, age didn't help it at all... :blink: 

WJ


----------



## Thirsty Boy (19/12/07)

I've got some 7-8mth old barleywine I made. It is shithouse and I am just going to let it go for a year or so to see if a miracle happens.

I have some 4ish month old Oatmeal stout that is drinking beautifully (BIAB too) and there is the 30L of old ale that has been doing its thing in an old port barrel since the end of May. Its being kegged, filtered and bottled this weekend.

Apart from that I have an 18month old bottle of Bridge rd Brewers Bier de Garde, a 12mnth old bottle of their Saison, a 12 month old bottle of Barking Duck and a 12mth old bottle of Hunter Bock. Pus a few 6-12mth old Chimays, Duvels, 3 Monts and few bottles of last years and this years Coopers Vintage Ale. 

Thinking about the purchase of one of those wine fridges for my cellared beers.


----------



## youngy (19/12/07)

I have some 10yr old stouts and darks I brewed with a house mate.

have drank a couple recently and they are alot better than they were 10 years ago.


----------



## braufrau (19/12/07)

HWMBO had some stubbies of Coopers Vintage ... 2002.
It was pretty ordinary .. actually less than ordinary. It was green ... in colour! not taste.
:icon_vomit: 

I gave him a sermon on 5 year old beers of not particularly high alcohol and
FG being stored in less than an ideal environment.

Now my partial tripel which is 4 months in the bottle .... :beer:


----------



## bugwan (19/12/07)

I have a one year old Imperial IPA (around 10%ABV and 90 IBU), Amarillo'd to the buggery. It drinks beautifully, but there's a dwindling supply - maybe 6 500ml bottles left? I haven't brewed in months during wedding preparations, so looking forward to stocking up again soon...


----------



## petesbrew (19/12/07)

Actually we have a stubbie of Brugges Blonde at home which SWMBO bought from a Europe holiday back in '98. Not worth anything, just a souvineer with a matching glass. Won't ever be opened.


----------



## Rod (19/12/07)

I have 3 x 6 packs of duff , in the original carton


----------



## Katherine (19/12/07)

> I have 3 x 6 packs of duff , in the original carton



What happened to the other 6?????


----------



## Leigh (20/12/07)

I've got an 8 mo K&K that just gets better with time...like the K&K Grolsch clone I have that is now just on 5 mo old, I was ready to dump the lot after 2 mo, but a bit of extra time has improved it to a very drinkable state.

The oldest I have drunk was 6y.o stout and newcastle brown that the brother in-law pulled out from under his house last Xmas when I started brewing...my brew kit reminded him that he had some hidden away for a rainy day...went down very nice indeed!


----------



## petesbrew (20/12/07)

This thread has inspired me. I'm going to hide a dozen bottles or so of my "finest" in the xmas tree box. 
Next december when I unpack it again, I'll get a lovely suprise.


----------



## tk75 (20/12/07)

petesbrew said:


> This thread has inspired me. I'm going to hide a dozen bottles or so of my "finest" in the xmas tree box.
> Next december when I unpack it again, I'll get a lovely suprise.



I'm glad I have created some inspiration for everyone...I try to start threads with some significance but alas it is still only early days for me here so I'm sure I will eventually start a crappy thread  

Here is an idea...What about a case swap for beers @ 6 months old and 12months old??


----------



## chimera (20/12/07)

I keep telling people who'll listen I'd love to do a big stout or barley wine then store it under the folks place for a coupla years..

Yeah one day!


----------



## Simon W (20/12/07)

The old can of Duff is no longer my oldest 'cause I forgot I had this!





Real Guinness and a real itty-bitty crown seal!
The seal is pretty rusted but can still faintly see the Harp(Lyre?) logo on it.
Age unknown, has no date on it that I can see, but was saved from my grandad's bar when he passed.
I'd guess atleast 40 years?


----------



## troydo (20/12/07)

i have a mate who has one of those on his shelf....


----------



## geoff_tewierik (20/12/07)

I have one of those in a Break in case of Emergency glass box.


----------



## mark_m (20/12/07)

Oldest on the shelf ATM is a Coopers K & K old dark ale from Feb '04. Still drinking well, smooth but unremarkable.

Previously, I've had "lost" bottles anything up to 5 years old.
Generally Coopers K & K + sugar brews seem to get better & better (smoother anyway).

There is a theory that Sodium Metabisulphide (my steriliser of choice before discovering iodophor) acts as a preservative - provided you can put up with the after taste.

Having moved to kegs & predominantly AG, most brews disappear in weeks rather than months now.

I keep promising myself to brew a big stout or porter & bottle it to put away, but so far the kegs keep calling.

I have found that Coopers PET bottles are not so good for long term storage & somewhere between 6 & 12 months some wierd flavours start creeping in & possibly C02 release by osmosis.

My 2c worth.

Cheers,

Mark


----------



## glennheinzel (31/12/07)

I was visiting my parents over Christmas and my dad dragged out an old can of McEwan's ale. Someone gave him the can back in 1983 and he was told that it was 40 years old at that point in time! It even has a stubbie like seal. :wacko: 

Unfortunately white ants have trashed the outside of what was an immaculate can.


----------



## Ross (31/12/07)

Doesn't time fly.... I've got a Russian Imperial Stout on tap that's 15 months old. Poured a few glasses yesterday for some visitors....pure neck oil :chug: 


Cheers Ross


----------



## Kai (31/12/07)

I've got a barleywine that I brewed seventeen months ago and bottled fifteen, I think there's still a few bottles of it floating around, out of easy reach.


----------



## warra48 (31/12/07)

I'm on my last 3 stubbies of a Porter (8%) brewed in Feb 2007, and it is as smooth as a baby's proverbial bottom.
Brewed a couple of batches of amber ale before that, which drank beautifully after a couple of months of aging, but didn't travel well once past about 5 months old.
A much more recent LCPA clone lost all character after about 3 months post bottling.
I've come to the conclusion, IMHO, that unless you have a dark beer or one with substantial alcohol, it is not worth aging them for the long run.
Besides, if I labour mightily for 4 or 5 hours over a brew, I want to enjoy all its lovely malty grain character and hop flavour and aroma while it's at its best.
I'm not being ageist, but how many 80 year olds win Mr Olympia or Miss World?
Having said that, I did enjoy a 30 year old Grange last New Years Day, but that's another story.


----------



## Finite (31/12/07)

I have 2 bottles left of my Imperial Indian Pale ale 9.5% :-( I might have them with my mate tonight at new years. They are about 1 year old.

I have about 12 PET bottles of Chocolate porter which are about 18 months old. Delish!

Actually come to think of it. All my beer is almost a year old now because I havnt brewed in so long!


----------



## Jazman (31/12/07)

have some kit stouts since 2003 still cant be bothered throwing them out and some hahn 1999 mil. ale


----------



## gregb (2/1/08)

Earlier this week I found a Coopers kit Stout from Nov '03 and an ESB 3Kg Stout from Dec '04. Both still really quite drinkable.

Cheers,
Greg


----------



## slacka (30/12/08)

On Xmas day we sampled a few homebrews :icon_cheers: including one made in 1972.
Have to say it wasn't the best drop I've tasted.
:icon_vomit: 
Perhaps homebrew doesn't keep forever


----------



## mattcarty (4/1/09)

hey hey

I started brewing when i was 16, 1998

brewed heaps of the stuff and drank most of it as soon as it was ready, however I put away a few of each brew around 3 cartons all up of long necks to age.

I started studying again in 2003/04 and being a student was strapped for cash on numerous occasions, my dad and mum who live in kadina told me to get that damn home brew out of the shed, oops i forgot about that stuff, found two cartons. drank it tasted awesome (IMHO).

last year I was looking through the old shed back at the folks and happened the third carton of long necks i missed the first time round, now 10 years old

cracked two so far, good carbonation and still great taste (again IMHO), me and my mates liken it to coopers vintage ale.

i have a number of stout, draughts and ale brews still in that collection, i'll drink a few at special occasions and keep some so in ten years time we'll see how the 20y.o. tastes.

all the brews are in the old style pick axe king browns and kept in the back shed for the past 10 years

cheers
carty


----------



## earle (6/1/09)

Still have some bottles of ginger beer that I brewed in 1997. Crystal clear now. It was Brigalow so it probably tastes better now than when it was young.


----------



## DR.RELAX (3/6/09)

made a k+k real ale last october.tasted crap then and still tastes crap now.
have high hopes for a couple of belgian strong ales that are about a month in bottles and taste like beer concentrate..hopefully they would have improved in a year,fingers crossed.

rob


----------

